
The truth about TDD - sdegutis
https://sdegutis.com/blog/2018-08-29-the-truth-about-tdd
======
x0hm
I'm not gonna listen to advice about TDD from a guy who says a method that
"has 2 if-statements, 4 assignments, and a value that has 3 possible states"
isn't wrong.

TDD doesn't work well with procedural code. That's the real "truth" about TDD.

~~~
sdegutis
That wasn't a procedural function, it was an FP function, but it had a bit of
complex input. That kind of thing happens more often when you have a more
complex business domain.

~~~
x0hm
> 2 if statements

> 4 assignments

> not procedural

oh boy

